# before u buy: read my bad experience to get help on 545i



## colt545i (May 27, 2004)

*I have this 545i 6sp still less than 2k miles, but somehow the cluth is engaging to soon (very hard to control over the hill). 

Here's my pain:

So the foreman from the local dealer drove few miles and said it was fine ... but it is NOT for sure to me and my car friends. Now, I called the BMW NA to get their field guy for a drive. It is almost impossible...the freaking said 2-3 weeks became 1.5 month. And, now I am told if the field rep dont care to look/drive it, the case would be close...WTF!!! 

I think somehow the dealer was not happy with few $$ they could not cheat out of me at last minute  Now, I am foooocked!

Regret put down $$$$$$$$$$ for the BMW. So maybe u should think Audi or even MB with 5 doors.

Any good lawyers around ? :bigpimp: 

For the record, I had BMW and always liked the handling. the new 545i is a puusssyy cat.

*


----------



## wassy (Mar 6, 2004)

colt545i said:


> *I have this 545i 6sp still less than 2k miles, but somehow the cluth is engaging to soon (very hard to control over the hill).
> 
> Here's my pain:
> 
> ...


"puusssyy cat" - be more specific?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

um...well...yeah.

What's the poll for?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

philippek said:


> um...well...yeah.
> 
> What's the poll for?


:dunno:

Think he has bought a 545, kind of likes it, has a clutch engagement issue in that the clutch starts to bite earlier than he expects. The service shop lead said it was ok, and when he called BMW NA field rep they deferred to the shop.

He apparently thinks the dealer is sore about losing some money on his deal, so they are taking it out on him by refusing to help solve his issue.

Having done this, he now regrets putting down the money for the 5er and suggests others in the market look at Audi or MBZ, and also would any lawyers on the board contact him.

Not sure about the feline reference, perhaps this could be interpreted that the car is too soft compared to other bimmers.

Colt545i - :hi: and welcome to the fest.

I would suggest you contact another BMW OEM dealer and ask for an appointment for second opinion. If you get the same answer, the problem perhaps lies in your expectation of the car vs. the way the car actually performs, but more data or info needs to be provided in order for folks on the board to comment intelligently on your issue.

Cute username by the way.


----------



## SilverE39 (May 13, 2003)

maybe you can't drive stick...............  

sounds like ur the only one with the problem.....

just because you had it bad, you think people will jump ship for Audi or MB??????

WHATEVER!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

SilverE39 said:


> maybe you can't drive stick...............
> 
> sounds like ur the only one with the problem.....
> 
> ...


Ouch!:stickpoke


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Buy an automatic aka SMG.


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

Try and test drive another 545i manual to see how the clutch compares.


----------



## colt545i (May 27, 2004)

wingspan said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Think he has bought a 545, kind of likes it, has a clutch engagement issue in that the clutch starts to bite earlier than he expects. The service shop lead said it was ok, and when he called BMW NA field rep they deferred to the shop.
> 
> ...


Good suggestion! (not too bad translation)

1. To be clear, I have driven manual BMW all my life everage 120K+ per cluth
2. There's a guy in NJ had the 1st 545 clutch replaced by BMW around 3K.
The foreman said the car(5454/645) was built running 'crunchy'.
3. puussy cat = agile = handles well as referenced
4. I never needed help before from dealer or BMW...maybe u would never, but if u do...
5. Freaking Audi/MB or not is all up to u...it's ur money dear boys/girls.

Bottom line, the clutch was fine at first, but after 1K so, it just acts no good.

If you have something intelligent to say write it. The um, ur...is just freaking stupid not funny.

BTW, the poll was for that guy's mama!!! :thumbdwn:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Colt ... did you drive another 545 with a manual ... is it possible that the clutch is one of these self-adjusting clutches ? 

My 330i had the self adjusting clutch so the pick up point was usually pretty high and never in the same exact place twice. Some people can't stand this type of clutch. 

I think your next step is to go and test drive another manual 545 at your dealer and then if you feel the difference take the service tech with you and have them drive both cars so they will see the difference.

You might find that your clutch is broken in a little bit more then when it was new and maybe that is the way it is supposed to be or perhaps it is a problem that will progressly get worse and then your dealer will have no choice but to fix it.


----------



## colt545i (May 27, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> Colt ... did you drive another 545 with a manual ... is it possible that the clutch is one of these self-adjusting clutches ?
> 
> My 330i had the self adjusting clutch so the pick up point was usually pretty high and never in the same exact place twice. Some people can't stand this type of clutch.
> 
> ...


Thanks AF. Not bad suggestion. But my relationship with that dealer sale guy was little sore last time at end. Not sure what to say if go to another dealer either. According to the respected Dave Z. here, the 'self-adjusting clutches' suppose to keep the biting point constant (till it worn out). I knew the car had a perfect cluth when I first drove. I think it needs some adjustments at least. It may 'self-adjusting' to no good? 'the way it suppose to be' is not to a point that it is hard to start from a small hill in less than 2K! Again, dont know what happened inside. Dont think it's the driver....it must be this particular cluth.

The point is when you really need help from dealer/BMW, watch out! it's pain so far.


----------

